# What's been biting in Stuart the last 2 weeks



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Man Tom, you guys wear 'em out every week it seems. Great catching.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife outfished me today...bragging rights as proven by the scale. 










Seeing as how she's cooking I think I still come out ahead. That's some first class dinner right there


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice eatting there Tom....


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd like to see that Bluefish recipe!  That 3rd from the left pomp, largest pomp I think I've ever seen.  Great report as always.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'd like to see that Bluefish recipe!  That 3rd from the left pomp, largest pomp I think I've ever seen.  Great report as always.


Filet the blues, poach the filets in boiling water for ~10 minutes until white and flaky. Remove from water, flake it up into a bowl like you would cooked tuna. Add minced celery, onion, diced hard boiled egg, mustard and mayo to your tastes and consistency preference. You can also add salt, pepper, dill, etc to your preference. I can ask them tomorrow for the exact qty's of ingredients for the recipe, they're in their 80's, it's after 8 so I know they're sleeping 

And yes, those are some jumbo pomps. That one in the pic I got just a hair under 2.5lbs of filets off it. If you're buying Pomp in the supermarkets here, that's anywhere from $42 to $60 worth of filets off one fish 

Got another jumbo one today, pic in a separate thread here.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Tom!


----------

